# FN Warranty?



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a FNP-9, but I have *two questions: 1. what is FN's warranty and 2. are replacement parts available?*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I MIGHT, MIGHT, MIGHT buy a FNP9 and sell my USPc to pay for it. 

But, if there is a gun I like, I don't worry too much about the warranty period. Some are lifetime, some are a year.


----------

